# Photography Forum



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello RIU,

I was going to post this in the General Discussion forum but instead I found this awesome forum were we can make requests! Back to the title, I'm suggesting a Photography forum were people who are photographers by hobby or profession can get together and talk, share pictures from their portfolio, discuss tips and methods, ect. Rollitup is a great site with plenty of information on Medical Cannabis and related forum subjects like The Glass House,Gardening, even sports and music! Photography is a hobby of mine that I actually never knew I was decent at until I joined this site, and started taking pictures of my garden to share with fellow members. I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels this way, and I know I'm not the only person who would appreciate a forum that's about a popular hobby that people have in common. Thanks Rollitup, for everything!

_Spliff_


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 30, 2012)

Section* not forum, sorry if that caused any confusion.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 31, 2012)

Bump. . .

Anybody?? I know the sites pretty busy right now. Also, it is the holiday but I was expecting at least one reply. . .I'm not saying make a bud porn section(although I'm not against the idea of a thread like that in the Photography section), and I know everyone can share pictures with every post they make; but it would be cool to have a section to discuss photography.A place where we could scroll through some beautiful photography; like this:









What does RIU think about this idea?

_Spliff_


----------



## droopy107 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm no photog, but my wife is. i can appreciate a good photo, though. Nice one!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 31, 2012)

As do I, this photo was actually found on bing. "A photograph tells a thousand words", and theirs people on RIU from thousands of places. So I'm sure it'll be quite the conversation. Thanks for showing your interest!

_Spliff_


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 31, 2012)

droopy107 said:


> I'm no photog, but my wife is. i can appreciate a good photo, though. Nice one!


Great point, even people who aren't photographers would appreciate this section!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 31, 2012)

Stickys about "Photography intro, Photography How to's, Lighting& Effects, Photo editing, Photoshop Programs,Basic Photography concepts" List goes on, know what I'm saying? People could learn something from this section, I'm sure I would become a better photographer if this section is made. I would be ablee to put together some basic stickies(copy&paste wiki style), but if theirs any photographers by profession out their willing to take the time to make some stickies, and benifit others I say go for it; it's a great idea IMO. . .

_Spliff_


----------



## droopy107 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wish my wife would let me post some of her work here, but she would be paranoid that someone would recognize it. She did studio work for pay, but has some downright amazing landscape and architectural stuff that she does for fun. We toured Italy a while back, It's a photographer's dream.


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/ startt it up in the art section


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 1, 2013)

Not the answer I was hoping for, but okay; thanks. . .

_Spliff_


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks, that's a good suggestion! We'll throw it around, and see how much interest there is. In the meantime, Sunni's idea to use the Arts Forum is a good one. Photography is an art!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 1, 2013)

Couldn't agree more it is an art, but that's a lot of stuff to pack into one thread. You know how many topics can be covered in photography? Then someone will have to make a "Photographers cheat sheet" instead of scrolling through 200 pages of thread(I'm referring to the Veganics w/ Matt Rize and Veganics Cheat Sheet). Al though, I do agree it is a form of art, as veganics is a form a organics;but once again I agree even more that its simply to much to cover in one thread. Thanks again Sunni for that suggestion, hopefully someone will start one. Til then i'll just wait for word back on this. I appreciate it Rollitup!


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Not the answer I was hoping for, but okay; thanks. . .
> 
> _Spliff_


sorry you felt it wasnt a good suggestion, it belongs in the art forum since there is no photography forum at the moment, you can make multiple threads and if theyre amazingly popular you may even be able to get them stickied


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 2, 2013)

I think thats a great suggestion Sunni, thanks again!



_Spliff_


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 2, 2013)

yes photography...lemme just get my required tools. straight razers...check, emo hair....check, Camera...check


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> yes photography...lemme just get my required tools. straight razers...check, emo hair....check, Camera...check


im a hobby photographer we arent emo. lol


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 2, 2013)

totally emo


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't you have a bridge to be under? Let's keep this thread on topic, wtf is emo??


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 2, 2013)

whats under that bridge? and emo is emotional. its a new type of thing kids are classifying themselves as ...like a clique i guess


----------



## sunni (Jan 3, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> whats under that bridge? and emo is emotional. its a new type of thing kids are classifying themselves as ...like a clique i guess


a trollis under the bridge. yeah uh that "emo" phase was done like....8 years ago lol keep up grandpa!


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 3, 2013)

lol well its probably cause i never understood it. Didnt really know anything about it until I went to highschool/ white school. I like being calld grandpa though, gives me a sense of being something that I may not acheive. I can only hope I will be a grandpa one day.


----------



## sunni (Jan 3, 2013)

relax bud you insulted some guy by calling photographers being emo, if you cant take the heat get out of the kitchen honey


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 3, 2013)

no actually he was making a reference to me being a troll "honey". dee dee dee

you were the one that took my joke seriously and got insulted by me relating photograpy and being emo as one.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 9, 2013)

OK photographers, there's a new sub-forum of the Inspired Arts Forum called Photography.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

